# 25 Meter USB Stecke



## Rodewijn (23 Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche zur Zeit eine Lösung um einen externen Datenmonitor mit dem IPC zu verbinden (geringe Datenmenge). Das Problem ist, dass diese Geräte relativ weit von einander platziert sind, und ich jetzt eine USB-Verbindung über 25 Meter brauche. Dabei ist zu bedenken, dass es in der Nähe viele Störquellen gibt, wie z.B. ein Laser. Jetzt könnte ich natürlich 5 aktive Repeater hintereinander schalten, aber das wäre eine teuere, etwas aufwendige und unschöne Lösung. Ich suche jetzt sowas wie USB-A -- Transparente Ethernetverbindung -- Usb-B. Ich meine, ich habe schonmal sowas gesehen, aber kann es jetzt nicht mehr finden. Wichtig ist, dass es eine transparente Verbindung ist, sonst müsste ich wahrscheinlioch noch extra Treiber uaf dem Panel installieren, und ich weiss nicht, ob das ohne weiteres möglich ist. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand so eine Lösung kennt, oder hat jemand sogar einen besseren Vorschlag?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DEGO (23 Juli 2007)

guckst du hier

sollte glaube ich das gesuchte sein
ich selbst habe so etwas noch nicht eingesetzt


----------



## Rodewijn (23 Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank, das war was genau ich suchte. Jetzt mal hoffen, dass es damit klappt.

Viele Grüße aus Aachen!


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Aachen, Laser? Das kommt mir bekannt vor, lass mich raten: Fraunhofer Institut, ILT 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Rodewijn (23 Juli 2007)

Hallo Tobi,

also dieses Projekt is für ThyssenKrupp in Duisburg, aber mit dem ILT machen wir auch einige Projekte. Wir haben auch Büroraum im gleichen Gebäude wie das ILT und LLT.

Und auch war ich vor Jahren mal HIWI beim ILT....

Und woher kennst Du das ILT?


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Wir arbeiten sehr oft für ABB. Die haben im ILT jemanden aus ihrer Gebäudetechniksparte (GTE) als Haustechniker sitzen und unsere Firma hat dessen Urlaubsvertretung übernommen. War sehr interessant dort, da gibts noch Honeywell-SPSen von 1986 


Gruß Tobi


----------

